# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Mijn dochtertje is bezig met homeopathie maar het helpt (nog) niet? Ik ben wanhopig!

## MvRoxenna

Hoi hoi,

Mijn dochtertje van 14 maanden die vertikt het om door te slapen.
Iedereen roept, laat haar huilen.
Na 3 nachten ben je er door.
Nou sorry, maar dit kan ik niet.
Toen dacht ik, ik ga naar een homeopaat.
Ik had die man gesproken en ik had er ook echt heel veel vertrouwen in tot ik een flesje kreeg waaraan ze moet ruiken.
Een flesje waaraan ze moet ruiken?!
Ze heeft pulsatilla gekregen en ik moet iedere dag het flesje 2 keer hard op mijn hand slaan en haar dan laten ruiken.
Daarmee ben ik afgelopen dinsdag begonnen dus ze heeft nu 4 keer moeten ruiken en we hebben 3 nachten gehad.
De nachten zijn onbeschrijfelijk slecht.
Ze word nog steeds 5 of 6 keer wakker en zodra ze wakker word is het gelijk zeuren.
Helpt homeopathie nu wel of niet?
Dit is echt mijn laatste redmiddel want ik hou het niet vol dat ze zo vaak wakker word.
Ik word er erg onzeker van eerlijk gezegd.
Is er iemand die mij alsjeblieft kan helpen of raad kan geven hierin?
Ik had de homeopaat al gebeld en die zei laat haar in de avond nog een keer extra ruiken zonder te schudden en daar ben ik gisteren ook mee begonnen maar totaal geen enkel verbeteringetje.
Zijn er mensen met ervaring?

Groetjes Veronique.

----------


## christel1

Veronique, 

Ik had ook een dochter de de dag voor de nacht nam en omgekeerd. Het is echt onmenselijk. 
Ik heb ook echt alles geprobeerd en de raad die de kinderarts me echt gaf, was 1 keer gaan kijken en daarna laten wenen. Het is echt moeilijk hoor maar ze was een verwend nest aan het worden. Van de minste kik stond ik aan haar bed omdat ze reflux had en ik schrik had dat ze zou overgegeven hebben. 
Natuurlijk had ze het direct door dat ik dan kwam kijken als ze wat ouder was. 
Het heeft geduurd tot ze naar school ging op 2,5 jaar, dan is het stilaan gebeterd maar het is niet plezant, echt waar. 
Probeer ze soms toch eens ergens anders te doen dat je toch eens kan slapen want je hebt het echt nodig en sommige mensen begrijpen dat niet. Desnoods een weekendje bij je ouders of schoonouders want op de duur zou je tilt slaan.

----------


## Hans Oud

Beste Veronique,

Heeft de homeopaat je verteld over de mogelijkheid van een beginverergering van klachten gedurende de eerste tijd na het starten van de homeopathische behandeling? Dat betekent vaak dat het gekozen middel aanslaat waarna je zult zien dat daarna geleidelijk verbetering van de klachten optreedt. Als de verbetering uitblijft raad ik aan opnieuw contact op te nemen met de behandelend homeopaat.

----------


## dv8

Uiteraard helpt een homeopatisch middel niet bij een kind van 14 maanden!
Homeopathie kan alleen helpen als je erin gelooft ... ('het zit tussen de oren'), want door de oneindige verdunningen zit er geen actief bestanddeel meer in het water. En kind van 14 maanden kan moeilijk in zijn therapie 'geloven' hé ;-)
En het zogenaamde schudden dat je vooraf moet doen ... ja zeg ... dan kan je evengoed in Sint Nicolaas en Zwarte Piet geloven!
mvg
dirk

----------


## pauline47

probeer eens lavendel in de kamer te spuiten, niet te dicht bij het kindje

----------


## Elisabeth9

MvRoxenna: Lieve Veronique,

Ik lees zojuist pas je noodkreet, jammer dat ik al zo laat ben....
mijn jongste broer had ook een huilbaby en dit was een tijdje na de bevalling....

hij kreeg via het "ziekenhuis" het volgende advies en adres van een Chiropractie en dat heeft hun baby "fantstisch" geholpen...
woon je in Nederland? voor de verandering geef ik je een adres door, kijk maar wat je ermee doet....ik hoop dat dit bericht je bereikt want ik ben met je begaan!!!!

Chiropractie Staphorst.. Oosterparallelweg 1 Staphorst/Nederland telefoon +31 (0) 522 46 1683 website: www.chiropractiestaphorst.nl zoek het op en lees erover....

doe dat datgene waar "jij" je goed bij voelt.....ik heb vertrouwen in deze zeer erkende mensen....mij hebben ze goed geholpen!!! ik heb veel baby's daar gezien in de buggy's en die dingen die je in de auto vastmaakt..ik kan even niet op de naam komen...

Veel sterkte, en hou je haaks met jullie huilende baby....
Warme groeten van Elisabeth  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

MvRoxenna: Hoe gaat het met je dochter en met jou? ik ben benieuwd eigenlijk....hou je haaks, ik heb je een prive bericht gedaan...hopenlijk lees je dit, maar misschien ben je te druk...ik wens jou en je kind alle goeds en de "juiste" oplossing.... :Embarrassment: 

Vriendelijke groeten van Elisabeth  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ MVRoxanne,
Ik hoop dat het inmiddels wat beter gaat.
Wat van nature rustgevend zou werken is lavendel en kamille, zit vaak ook wel in badschuim en thee ter ontspanning...

----------

